# Is my Swordtail gasping ? (Video inside)



## mkg_aquarium (Apr 5, 2014)

Of late - maybe for the past 3-4 days - I've noticed that my swordtail's mouth seems to have become larger and his "lips" also appear "swollen". It seems as if he's gulping more water then normal. Size of gulp and frequency both have increased as if it is not getting enough oxygen via standard gulps. It spends a lot of time swimming stationary - either at the bottom of the tank or somewhere in the center. Otherwise it goes about it's daily activities of swimming around and exploring the tank. It also eats food, coming to the surface to feed on freeze dried worms. But it's not coming to the surface gasping for air or anything like that. It doesn't appear to have any spots. Nor is it swollen or become thin. All other fishes are just fine. I have guppies, roseline barbs, red zebra danios, 1 betta all in a community tank. 

Check the video and let me know if you feel this behavior is unnatural. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtCODMMytNM


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

If live-bearing Swings fish, sometimes it is due to too sour pH.


----------



## FishyFriend (Oct 20, 2014)

Have you tested your water for ammonia, nitrates & nitrites?


----------



## mkg_aquarium (Apr 5, 2014)

Yeah i tested the water today.
pH = 7.6
Ammonia = Nitrite = 0
Nitrate is coming close to 160 ppm. I mean the color is in-between 80 and 160 but shade is much closer to 160...so may be 130 - 140...that is the worry. Nitrate is increasing. But would it cause this behavior in sword tail?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Nitrates are dangerous to fish also.
You should try to keep them under 40 ppm.
3-4 50% + wc should get you into "safe" range.
He's a good looking fish !


----------



## mkg_aquarium (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks! But do you think he is gasping? And secondly 3-4 water changes in as many days?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Hard to say if he is breathing heavy,seems alittle bit?
To lower "nutrients" in water we usaully change water;the amount removed and replaced(in % to tank volume) is the amount the nutrient is lowered.So IF your nitrates are 160ppm;50%x1 will yield 80,the next 50% (#2) will yeild 40ppm,50%(#3) will get you to 20ppm well within the safe range.
In order to be as effective as possible the changes should be done within 24 hours.Always dechlorinate and get replacement water as close to tank temp as possible.
When was the last time you changed water and how much? This is kindof important as if it has been "awhile"you may want to do changes over the next week.a healthy tank can have all water replaced if done properly,but often in poor conditions the fish will not tolerate the change so quickly.


----------



## mkg_aquarium (Apr 5, 2014)

I actually do 50% water change every weekend. Without fail. I have a 20 gal tank. I use the siphon and keep sucking water through layers of gravel until half tankful remains. I did water change right after taking measurement and was planning to do another nitrate measurement after 24 hours. I have seen that it takes 24 hours for the turbidity to gradually clear up and for water to be pristine crystal clear. Of course 90 % turbidity settles down in the first few hours....but takes 1 day for pristine water. Is this normal?

So if i do water changes for nitrate control should i also target gravel cleaning or just do water change?


----------



## mkg_aquarium (Apr 5, 2014)

Well my fish died. He continued the same behavior for another day and finally Monday night I found him motionless at the bottom of the tank. That was one beautiful fish! I actually had a pair. Female died of a disease a few months back.. She had developed those white cotton like patches. And now this guy followed.


----------



## April R (Nov 13, 2014)

My condolences. He was beautiful.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

mkg_aquarium said:


> Well my fish died. He continued the same behavior for another day and finally Monday night I found him motionless at the bottom of the tank. That was one beautiful fish! I actually had a pair. Female died of a disease a few months back.. She had developed those white cotton like patches. And now this guy followed.


High nitrates can be the cause. Nitrate poisoning can cause stress and let things like disease take over. You need to do regular, large 30%+, water changes. You can always let your nitrate readings be your guide. If they get above 40ppm, do a water change. The percent you change will be the percent the nitrates will drop. Watch over feeding...usually one of the biggest causes of nitrate increases and super high levels like yours.


----------

